# Zapco Reference 1000.2



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

My ad for my Reference 1000.2

Bid is only sitting at $200!!!!! somebody's getting a deal.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

still 10 hours left, so it will likely go up. Bidders might be cautious of your 0 feedback and selling such a nice amp first time out. not that it should matter, but i'm just saying. 

glws and hope you get some good $$ for that nice amp


----------



## Dzaazter (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah, i was thinking of that too. But I gotta start somewhere. Just need to get rid of it. thanks


----------

